# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  HTC One Mini, HTC Corporation, New Taipei City, Taiwan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - HTC Corporation

Home Page - htc.com/us/smartphones/htc-one-mini

HTC One Mini on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

HTC One Mini 2 is a smaller, stripped-down One M8 

 Published on May 15, 2014




> The HTC One Mini 2 has the same gorgeous metal design of the flagship One M8, but shrinks down the body -- and the specs.

----------


## Airicist

HTC One Mini 2 Unveiled (4.5" 720p, Quad-Core, 13MP, 2100mAh & More!)

 Published on May 17, 2014




> HTC has revealed the One Mini 2! Featuring a 4.5-inch 720p display, a quad-core Snapdragon 400 16GB of storage, 1GB of RAM, a 5-megapixel wide-angle front-facing camera and a 2,100mAh battery.

----------


## Airicist

HTC One mini 2 review

 Published on May 27, 2014




> HTC has its new darling, the One (M8), and a shot at making another respectable variant with the One mini 2 due to launch next month.


"HTC One mini 2 review: A worthy new addition to the premium One clan"

by Jamie Rigg
May 26, 2014

----------

